
Google's man behind the curtain - wumi
http://news.cnet.com/2008-1024_3-5208228.html
======
wallflower
Google's wizard behind the curtain is probably Jeffrey Dean

"I'm almost certain it is Jeff Dean. During my 3 month internship at Google,
his name came up EVERYWHERE.

1) He is a primary author on all of Google's major infrastructure-related
publications (BigTable, MapReduce, etc)

2) I've seen his internal resume. It is CRAZY."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=219667>

Jeff Dean speaking at Google I/O 2008 about the infrastructure:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsan-GQaeyk>

~~~
neilk
Yup. My personal theory is that if Jeff were not there, Google would have been
acquired by competitors. That one guy alone was a force multiplier for Google,
in the most literal sense.

------
DaniFong
Incidentally, Craig Silverstein is one of the few winnings of the ACM
programming contest to launch themselves into eminence.

~~~
DaniFong
*winners. Rather. Does anyone else make wordos? Type the wrong word entirely?

------
nickb
_Q: When do you think that kind of artificially intelligent search will
happen?

A: ... In terms of timing, I typically say about 200 to 300 years. I think it
is probably closer to the 300th year end of it. But if it ends up being closer
to the 200th year, I would not be around in any case, and I will not be able
to have anyone gainsay me._

------
Mystalic
Why'd you add a 2004 article?

